# Vossen World Tour | Worthersee 2014



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

VOSSEN WORLD TOUR | ECCENTRICAL | WORTHERSEE 2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHIsxPh0DjY&list=UUeCmQQXai_CwKDHZRO6nDBQ

We hope we could bring some of the flavor of Worthersee 2014 to you and let us know what your favorite car in the video is!

Audi TT RS - Vossen CV4



RS5 - Custom Vossen CV3



As part of the Vossen World Tour Europe the team attended once again the world famous Worthersee car show. In its 33rd year, the show continues to one of the great car events every car enthusiast should attend at least once in this lifetime. The video below captures some of our time at the show including some scenic footage showcasing some of the amazing Vossen cars that came to Worthersee.


​


----------

